# In the Wireless College, Colwyn Bay in 1969?



## Shipmate

Trying to contact my old pal George Petrakis who hailed from Cardiff, anyone know of his present whereabouts?


----------



## kharzan

Hello Shipmate, have you seen this site, I wasn't there but I live in Colwyn Bay and am an ex seaman myself. Buzz

http://www.wirelesscollege.co.uk/


----------



## Shipmate

Hi Buzz,

Thanks for your e-mail, I have seen the site as I am a member of the 'old boys' I am listed on the site. I was more interested in tracing my old pal that I studied and qualified with before sailing off into the blue yonder and losing contact (great for a Sparks). Once again many thanks for your response,
Shipmate


----------



## Peter Hegarty

*George Petrakis*

Hi shipmate , I was also in the Wireless College 1969 and would be interested to know what has become of George,I do know he worked on his fathers ship in the summer holidays,but not heard of him since I left Liverpool - riversdale college.What is your name ?
Kind regards
Peter


----------

